# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Moto Pack 1.7 more then Advanced (14th Nov 2017)

## mohamed73

**  ** **  * * *Miracle Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Miracle Falcon Moto Pack 1.7 Free *   *: What News Inside : Motorola Service Pack V1.7 Released
About Motorola Pack 
Direct Frp Reset Most Motorola Models (Select New Security in Userlocks Tab) # Without Manually Putting Factory Mode* *# 4 Different Methods Supported Now* *# New/old Security Devices Supported* *# Support for Nexus 6 and Similar 
Enable ADB* *# 2 Different Methods* *# New/old Security Devices 
Fix Devices Stuck in Fastboot/Factory Mode Loop* *# Reset Screen Locks for Motorola Devices (Beta)* *# Fixed Motorola Mtk Frp Reset in Flash Mode 
Motorola Qualcomm Devices* *# Read Device Info * *# Normal Mode* *# Ap Fastboot Mode* *# Diag Mode 
Simlocks* *# Direct Unlock Most Moto Qcom Devices* *# Direct Unlock Most Moto Sprint Devices without root* *# Reset Security  
IMEI Repair 2 Methods* *# Moto Method * *# Generic Qcom Method* *# Write Meid (Moto Method or Qcom Method)* *# Write Esn (Moto Method or Qcom Method)* *# Write Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)* *# Reset Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)* *# Meid to Esn Converter 
QCN/ EFS GENERIC* *# Read Qcn* *# Write Qcn* *# Read Efs* *# Restore Efs* *# Reset Efs 
Moto Mtk Android Devices* *# IMEI Repair* *# Direct Unlock  
Misc Tab* *# Enable ADB* *# 2 Different Methods* *# Factory Mode or Fastboot Mode* *# 2017 Latest Patch Motorola Enable Adb 
Frp Reset * *# 3 Different Methods (Old Security/New Security/Fastboot Method) 
Enable Diag (Need Root) 
Factory Reset * *# Normal Mode* *# Fastmode Mode 
Reset Screen locks * *# Normal Mode / Custom Recovery Mode 
One Click Reboot tool* *# Reboot to Factory Mode from Fastboot Mode* *# Fix Factory Mode 
Bootloader Tool 
Get Unlock Data* *# Relock* *# Unlock  
Factory Flasher* *# Ability to Direct  Flash Factory Firmwares* *# Zip or Firmware xml Files* *# Ability to Select Partitions * *# Md5 Checksum * *# Check and Compare Directly All Files in Flash Package* *# Ability to Generate Flashing Script* Worlds first* *# Firmware zip or xml to bat* *# Manual Flasher with Erase and boot options* *# Sideload and Recovery mode flasher 
Added Motorola Mtk Flashing* *# Direct Flash Scatter File* *# Format/Upgrade 
Motorola Mtk One Click Frp Remove* *# No Need Root* *# No Need Enable Adb 
Fallow us on Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *Br [SV] Miracle Team*  **  ** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

